# Air leaks in door of Smoke Hollow Smoker



## bison (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a similar Smoke Hollow to this one, only mine doesn't have a latch on the door.  It closes magnetically.  I get a lot of smoke leaking through the door.  I'm guessing this is why the door now has a latch.  Any thoughts on how to seal this up?  I thought about a gasket but I'm afraid that being the door closes with a magnet, it won't work any more.













401739_L1.jpg



__ bison
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't really worry about smoke (or heat) escaping, but that is because I live in FL and the temperatures down here are usually very conducive to smoking.  Seeing how far north you are, then I could see it being an issue.

If I really wanted to seal it up, then I would just put the gasket, weather stripping, etc. on it and buy a small hasp latch to make sure the door shuts snugly.  May want to put one at the top and another at the bottom.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2013)

Bison, morning.....  Gasket the door with wood stove gasket rope stuff.....  attach it with high temp silicone....  add a latch or 2 or 3 so the door seals....   Put the old magnetic latch in the "save it for later" drawer in the kitchen.......    

Dave


----------

